
Zero correlation between state homicide rate and state gun laws - monort
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/10/06/zero-correlation-between-state-homicide-rate-and-state-gun-laws/
======
sjclemmy
So, the USA is just an extraordinarily violent country? And it has nothing to
do with guns?

